# Web based portfolio manager



## Miro (20 September 2009)

I'm on a Mac and I don't seem to be able to find a suitable portfolio manager. Not too many software companies create such software for Mac OS.

Could you recommend a good web based portfolio manager? I use CommSec and Google Finance, however, I want something that would give me a detailed overall statistics (charts of overall profit and loss, etc.).

Thanks.


----------



## kam75 (18 November 2009)

Miro said:


> I'm on a Mac and I don't seem to be able to find a suitable portfolio manager. Not too many software companies create such software for Mac OS.
> 
> Could you recommend a good web based portfolio manager? I use CommSec and Google Finance, however, I want something that would give me a detailed overall statistics (charts of overall profit and loss, etc.).
> 
> Thanks.




Portfolio Viewer.  It's freeware and works well.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2009)

kam75 said:


> Portfolio Viewer.  It's freeware and works well.




http://mentalecho.com/portViewer

I mite give it a try.


----------



## jnalad (23 January 2012)

Miro said:


> I'm on a Mac and I don't seem to be able to find a suitable portfolio manager. Not too many software companies create such software for Mac OS.
> 
> Could you recommend a good web based portfolio manager? I use CommSec and Google Finance, however, I want something that would give me a detailed overall statistics (charts of overall profit and loss, etc.).
> 
> Thanks.




I am in the same boat, looking for an online portfolio administration software. I am sick of accountants trying to charge too much for doing too little, as I trade regularly I am paying alot for my SMSF returns. I have come across the following sites via google.

www.praemium.com.au
www.supereasy.com.au
www.unip.com.au

Has you used any of the above, if so how good is it. With Praemium I have to an accountant, while with SuperEasy site, I found it very slow. Looks like this last one is probably new? Has anyone had a chance to look at it.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (23 January 2012)

If you can't find anything on the Mac to suit, consider installing Windows on it using a Virtual Desktop - I use a program called Parallels, which allows me to run Windows within the Mac desktop (so you can switch seamlessly between the two operating systems). 

I run Amibroker on it and run tests without any issues.


----------

